# Theory for our 2D vision



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Right I?m tired see I?m gonna leave the details till laters.

When a person looks into a microscope they can either close one eye to focus on their subject, or have both eyes open and only focus with the eye which is looking through the lens. When they do this, they don?t notice the information from the other eye (Like when we filter out back ground noises). Now I have my 3D vision back? I know that my 2D vision seemed like I was living with only one eye and I couldn?t judge distances. I can close one eye and lose my binocular vision (3D vision) once again. Although when I did have 2D vision I noticed that when I looked at the end of my nose to go buzz eyed? then looked @ my keyboard, the keys would stand out and look 3D. So it seemed like I had made a habit of not using binocular vision and I could click out of it by going buzz eyed.

I?m gonna sleep now? thoughts on this please.

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

This is why i'm never serious.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

my 2D vision is at its worst when i am in a room with florescent lights or when outdoors, the bright sunlight. if the eyes werent coordinating depth correctly i guess that could explain it but one-eyed people arent as disturbed out their vision as we are about ours. and healthy people who close one eye aren't horrified by the phsychodelic visions like us


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

The "funny" thing si that theres this ONE change in our brain that makes all the difference.
Ive come out of DPDR a few times in a split second before. and its truely like switching a switch.
U go from flat-is-this-real-WTF-no-emotions-grey"reality" to normal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Life with out DR and brain fog is a winner! Hence: TAKE THE PILLS OF LIFE!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

yea mah man, hows it goin? u still cured? if so, 100%?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Brain fog is 100% cured although it does come back from time to time... tends to be after lack of sleep or drinking snake bite.

DR is also 100% cured mostly @ night; I see so much more details... when I was waiting for a bus the other night, it had rained (of course, i'm in England!) and when cars were turning around this corner, I noticed their lights refleting off the road and their motions were smooth (I can't be bothered to splee chkec... lol)... so I feel synced up with the world around me... but I still don't know who I am... I know my name is Darren... although it just seems like a number to me... a number with out meaning.... humm.


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi.....D sorry I didn't post this sooner...I read it right after you wrote it....and it really got me thinking..so much that I did some research on the net. I think you may have somthing here. Because of your post I've started doing eye exercises to help train my brain (Bates stuff). Its worth a try and my vision sucks anyway so it might help that too. Don't stop being serious...pleeeease  and I am really happy you are improving, thats awesome..... C


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear some one benefitted from this post. Thank you for making me aware it helped you.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

is it really full-on 2D? I lose depth perception with florescent lights, And I used to lose it when i was half-asleep at night, trying to go to bed. I still get the feeling my every-day depth perception is a little off, but 2D sounds really extreme to me.

interesting.


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

2D in an emotional sense too? I get caught up in static worse case stuff, or sometimes just random thoughts, they are the only thing in my big, empty brain, and if they're bad they are terrifying, because they are the be all and end all.

Anxiety does this one-track focus thing.

Hopelessness is the worst fear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

We all sense in different ways... although we force ourselves to relate in order to feel comfortable. One man's red could be another's blue... hence the reason we have different tastes in things.


----------



## ash_is_sad (Oct 27, 2007)

Apparently not all people need to relate in order to feel better.
I know I do. Hell, I only feel myself in the reflection of other's eyes, but I dont mind that so much.


----------

